# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  websocket avec php

## bza88

salut,

je voudrais me connecter a un websocket situe sur un serveur a distance mais firefox me renvoi l'erreur que vous verrez dans la capture. pourquoi ne  parvient-t-il pas a tablir la connexion avec la web-socket. j'utilise Ratchet cote PHP. mon application est hberge sur IIS 10.

----------

